# Urban Egonism



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

With more time of staying in NYC. I found there is a thing about our urban direction which is a everlasting topic of Egonism. It is not on saying negative or positive experiences. The purpose on starting this thread is mostly of a discussion of a way to present your thoughts about a feature of the contemporary urban culture, there are so many things prevent us from knowing each other, or simply because there is something non-stop in our mind, etc. How do you describe your living city's urban egoism? 
Thanks.


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> With more time of staying in NYC. I found there is a thing about our urban direction which is a everlasting topic of Egonism. It is not on saying negative or positive experiences. The purpose on starting this thread is mostly of a discussion of a way to present your thoughts about a feature of the contemporary urban culture, there are so many things prevent us from knowing each other, or simply because there is something non-stop in our mind, etc. How do you describe your living city's urban egoism?
> Thanks.


whats egonism by the way?


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

:wtf:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree totally. 

Egonism is a topic which has been much disregarded, and much misunderstood. Thanks for the opportunity to discuss it.

An important distinction to make is that between egonism and eonism. Also, between egonism and egoism. To say nothing of ergonism.

Personally, I have always preferred egonism myself. As regards egoism versus eonism, well I am more circumspect there. Ergonism? Well I go with the flow!


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

heehee ^^^


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Am I really confused on this topic or did you mean egotism?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

funny thread


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Egonism is a -ism, while egotism is the behavoir. I think nothing wrong with that.
As people say, go ahead.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

So, what does it mean, and what is urban egonism!? lol


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

It means that we emphasize taking care of ourselves so as to be a 'useful' individual to the society. Once we have someone to be there concern about you and suddenly you feel somewhat embarassing (don't make me wrong, most time I appreciate that). There is always fears among us, but think about how important communication is. Technology has formed a big change of social phenomena, while we should learn to be more acceptable to each other and be more bold. 

Urban egonism, generally speaking is about how we realize our existance from in and out, especially by living in the fast-paced, and expensive urban areas. My perception.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> It means that we emphasize taking care of ourselves so as to be a 'useful' individual to the society. Once we have someone to be there concern about you and suddenly you feel somewhat embarassing (don't make me wrong, most time I appreciate that). There is always fears among us, but think about how important communication is. Technology has formed a big change of social phenomena, while we should learn to be more acceptable to each other and be more bold.
> 
> Urban egonism, generally speaking is about how we realize our existance from in and out, especially by living in the fast-paced, and expensive urban areas. My perception.


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

new york egoism


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

sorry this one is funny too


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

bay_area said:


>


:lol:


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Egoism, means being selfish, and i suspect that "egonism" is egoism with "n", a mistake obviously 
Anyway urban egoism, is definitely one of problems in contemporary cities, i remember a few months ago when someone posted an incident, where someone died and they found him a month(maybe more) after he actually died, and that because he didn't payed his bills.
But this kind of egoism is a phenomenon that cannot be avoided, because when you live in an apartment block along with let's say 400 other people, knowing them is kind of impossible, so it comes along with urban life.
On the other hand while we may not be able to be friends with all of our neighbors we could at least meet people that live in the same floor with us, or maybe the next door people.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

...and practise meditation is a very nice way to ease the Urban Egoism, and a philosophical manner to balance. :yes:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

what you describe isn't really egoism though

its more like a disinterest in getting to know your neighbours and fellow city dwellers which would not be related to the ego

i think its just survial - people prefer smaller groups and i think if you look at the average person in new york or any large city that they create small manageable groups of friends people in their group or circle

that can form inside an apartment building as well - I pretty much know the people in my building to a small degree but i don't know a thing about the people living in the building next to mine

anyway i don't think the ego comes into play at all


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Don Omar said:


> sorry this one is funny too


other ad


----------



## Stretch (Sep 9, 2007)

TR-909+ said:


> another ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

